# mod 25 with 90772?



## kmaher (Sep 18, 2008)

What are the Medicare guidelines on using a mod 25 on and E/M along with 90772?  Do you have to have more then one diagnosis to be able to bill an E/M with 25 mod?  Where can I find this information to share with others?

Kimberly


----------



## zaidaaquino (Sep 19, 2008)

You do not need a separate diagnosis for the E/M and the injection codes (does not apply to 99211 as the payment for this E/M is included in the injection code).  The information can be obtained from the Medicare Claims Processing Manual (Chapter 12, Section 30.6.7): "_Medicare will pay for medically necessary office/outpatient visits billed on the same day as a drug administration service with modifier -25 when the modifier indicates that a separarately identifiable E/M service was performed that meets a higher complexity level of care than a service represented by CPT code 99211...For an E/M service provided on the same day, *a different diagnosis is not required*_."

Zaida, CPC


----------

